# New to the Forum. Need help with DKoK vs Elysian Lists!



## dabupp (Sep 23, 2011)

Hey everyone, new to the forum and seeking some advice. I am curious which of these you feel would be more effective overall. 

Elysian Army - IA8 Rules. Would not be tournament legal unless they specifically allowed it. No update has been released (that I know of) to further balance this army listing out. They are very similar to regular IG though.

HQ: 
Elysian Company Command - (1 Melta) 

Elite Troops: 
Storm Trooper Squad - (2 Melta) 

Platoon 1: 
Elysian Drop Infantry Platoon 
Elysian Infantry Squad - (1 Melta) 
Elysian Infantry Squad - (1 Melta) 

Heavy Support: 
Vulture Gunship - (1 Twin-linked Punisher Cannons) 

Total: 500 

or 

Death Korps of Krieg - Updated IA5:1 Rules (For 5th Edition) w/ Earthshaker Direct/Indirect fire distances & crew specifications from IA5 as it does not specify in the update. Possibly tournament legal, as the rules were coordinated with GW and cleared for original Warhammer 40k book play.

HQ: 
DKoK Command Company Squad - (1 Autocannon/1 Bolt Pistol) 

Platoon 1: 
DKoK Platoon Command Squad - (1 Power Weapon/1 Bolt Pistol) 
DKoK Infantry Squad - (1 Bolt Pistol) 
DKoK Infantry Squad - (1 Bolt Pistol) 

Platoon 2: 
DKoK Platoon Command Squad - (1 Power Weapon/1 Bolt Pistol) 
DKoK Infantry Squad - (1 Bolt Pistol) 
DKoK Infantry Squad - (1 Bolt Pistol) 

Heavy Support: 
DKoK Earthshaker Cannon - (1 Ordnance Round 5 Inch) 
DKoK Trojan - (1 Hull Mounted Heavy Bolter) <--- Will be left out if Victory Points/Kills matter, and honestly never really intend on moving ES. Its just free to bring. 

Total: 500 

Any opinions? I already have the DKoK bought and shipping, so honestly its out of pure curiosity. As well, lets presume its against my typical enemies (Melee Warboss - 12 'ard Boys - 24 Shootas) and (Tau Ranged - Broadside - Devilfish - Stealth Units). Also, any advice you can offer in regards to the enemies I listed and the above DkoK army I would be appreciative.


----------



## dabupp (Sep 23, 2011)

Guess nobody can help on this?


----------

